# Who has an indoor kennel set up?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We are drywalling today and then trying to lay our ground plans for our indoor set up, since we have such rainy weather up here 70% of the year it just makes more sense to have an indoor kennel then outdoor. We are thinking of putting up chinlink kennels in there possibly 3-4 plus a play area with the spring pole ect { not sure on this as the floor is cement } would the big mats that you use on the floor in gyms work well for this area do you think? the big rubber ones that have some give in them or would you advise against this all together in there?. Looking for anyone who has a good indoor set up and can share some pics or any ideas people have that would be beneficial to adding to the plans. unfortunately there isnt any plumbing out there and the cement was already laid so not looking to dig it back up { it has a garage door so we can still hose it out and clean it , but it means I cant build the bathing room I wanted for the dogs { they gonna have to still come in the house shower for that } Ill try and take some pictures after drywalling today so you can see the size and get an idea of what we are doing . Any advice or ideas are greatly appreciated .


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

wow I would love to see this when you are done. I just have welded wire kennels with cedar chips in the bottom for now. Not the best but they are only in them at night. I am working on getting a foundation poured. These kennels though are the only pitbull proof kennels I have been able to find, although I had to add tin to the top because my female can climb out. They are called uptown kennels. You can get them from walmart.com or lowe's carries a good welded wire kennel also. We bought one from there thats a nice size and it was fairly cheap.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not really sure what I want lol we keep changing our minds , we do have abig outdoor run as well. I had seen these kennels somewhere but cant find them now but it allowed it to be turned into 2 good size kennels or the wall dividing the 2 swung open to allow it as 1 large run thought that would be a good idea incase we dont have a few dogs out there at once we could make it larger. we have females and males and figured this would help when the females are in heat , it will be heated out there and we can keep the males or females out there even at night vs the outdoor kennel as it gets pretty cold up here. But then I keep thinking maybe it will be easier to just build the kennel and build 3 sides and attach it to the wall behind them { dont know if thata good idea though or if the dogs would ruin the walls , plus there are 3 windows where the dogs would be } tryna google ideas lol , I just know once we commit to a plan im gonna find something else I want in there lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have kennel set up in my Garage We live right on the out line of town and have neighbors with stray all over. Thought it would be better for our dogs in side. i just took a 10x5 out door kennel and bolted to the wall stacked the second next to it with sheet metal separating them i want to add two more on the opposite side. But i just did the first two last week and with the home gym in there and carpet mill I am short on space. i will get some pics latter it is nothing special just big crates. I am hoping to run two cable set ups in the back yard soon and rotate dogs in and out.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

maybe like a fake turf or something for your floor. we dont have an indoor kennel but we have green carpet you know the fake grass looking stuff and i play tug with tini all the time on it and drag him around as far as i know hes never got rug burn from it. just food for thought. or you can plexi glass your play area in so theres still plenty of light and install grass. just build a frame six inches tall by how ever wide and long your area is fill with dirt mostly then lay your sod. we have a chihuahua that hates rain so we made her one out of a plastic tub so she can relieve herself outside when in rains worked great.

Edit: probably better for an out door kennel thats covered like a car port or something. but you can still do the grass thing. you are in bc its probably not hard to find indoor grow lights or the long bar florescent lights for the grass to receive proper lighting


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just put regular carpet there but yeah i have to find something better.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like the cement in the kennel area just for cleaning purposes , but the carpet might work maybe ontop of the foam mats , just want it to have some give if they are playing on it. we are looking into doing a carpet mill as well but most likely will just use a normal tread mill since i want the home gym in there . Its also gonna house the man cave out there lol, some couches and the flat screen ect , keeps the guys out of the house and it makes sense incase we have to be out there with a dog for some reason. I should say the guys are doing the work today lol Im more supervising { they said I dont want to touch the insulation so Im not lol}


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I like the cement in the kennel area just for cleaning purposes , but the carpet might work maybe ontop of the foam mats , just want it to have some give if they are playing on it. we are looking into doing a carpet mill as well but most likely will just use a normal tread mill since i want the home gym in there . Its also gonna house the man cave out there lol, some couches and the flat screen ect , keeps the guys out of the house and it makes sense incase we have to be out there with a dog for some reason. I should say the guys are doing the work today lol Im more supervising { they said I dont want to touch the insulation so Im not lol}


Funny my wife says it is a man cave too. It has the dogs the carpet mill ( witch is about the same size as a real tread mill) and my home gym. 
We have cement floors but the carpet down for a place to lay. I even have barrel houses in the kennels so they can snuggle into when it is cold. I will finish with the sheet metal tomorrow and post some pictures.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol ya I told him he can have his man cave as long as he understands its the dog house as well ,lol. Fine with me if I dont have to deal with him and his buddys in the house anymore lol, I can lock them out of the house now bwahahaaha.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm make me think i should put a couch in there then I would have a place to sleep when I am in the dog house too.......lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

couch and tv and your set lol , I think he moving the PS3 out there too , tehn I dont have to listen to them scream when they lose a game lol


----------



## multibull (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have a truly indoor kennel setup although I do wish I did sometimes. Here's my indoor/outdoor setup.

The floor is rolled vinyl and I put down dog beds/blankets for them on the indoor part. I'm going to probably put rubber mats down at some point to make it softer for them and easy to pull up the mats and just spray them down.

I think astro turf (if you don't have chewers!) or rubber mats are great flooring ideas.









The inside of the kennels, the kennel is 12'x24', used to use it for my show rabbits but now its used for storage and kenneling the dogs









One of the kennels, each kennel's interior is 5'x5' the panels are steel









another interior shot









exterior shot, the kennels are on staggered pressure treated lumber they are staggered in height so water can still drain out of them even once i put some mulch down









3 of the exteriors are 5'x15'









one exterior is 10'x15'









3 of the dogs resting in their kennels









hard to see but this is the layout of all 4 kennels lined up, A/C in the far wall

good luck with designing your kennel, i love mine, its functional and its a life saver for separating the dogs that want to kill one another..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a great set up way nicer than mine. But yeah I like it really clean too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like that set up wish I could run the indoor outdoor thing but my garden is on the outside and Im not willing to part with it lol , besides I dont have that many dogs they are usually all out during the day will just be nice to have there areas where i can seperate males and females and have them still be able to move and not confined to indoor crates. Those kennels you have they are a bit smaller then what I was gonna put in I could probably fit 5 of those easily , does that middle section come out very easily like if you wanted to make the inside kennel larger? that would work for what I want if it did then it gives me a bit more options depending how many dogs I have out there.I like the vinyl too looks easy to clean , do you notice much ware with the dogs on it? . We were going to build elevated dog beds and just get the big comfy beds from costco to put ontop of the platforms.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> couch and tv and your set lol , I think he moving the PS3 out there too , tehn I dont have to listen to them scream when they lose a game lol


but its all part of the game... if your mans anything like me you wont have to worry about flying controlers anymore either


----------



## multibull (Jun 12, 2011)

oh yeah the middle panel between kennels comes right out, just unscrew the bolt and unscrew the clips that connect it to the wall. if you have dogs that get along you could easily open the whole thing up to make one big or two bigger sections; the steel kennel panels are designed to be modular so you can move them around/set them up to suit your needs. they are 6' tall which is critical for my adba gal who will climb over anything shorter. 

the vinyl holds up well to dog feet as long as nails are trimmed nice and short. i still plan to put rubber mats down though to help preserve the vinyl though and to make a softer surface for the dogs' to relax on.

my dogs are usually out too when i can supervise them in compatible groups, they are only kenneled when im not home or cant watch them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that would be perfect then that is what I was looking for, where did you get the kennels from ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> but its all part of the game... if your mans anything like me you wont have to worry about flying controlers anymore either


LMAO no we dont have flying controls anymore at least not very often , when they cost $60 to replace it kinda makes you think twice about breaking them lol , now the PS2 controllers that were only like $25 to replace we went through alot of those LOL.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Where did you get those kennel panels do you know the brand?


----------



## multibull (Jun 12, 2011)

the brand is Doc Bob
I got mine from TSC - Doc Bob Professional Kennel, 5 ft. W x 10 ft. L x 6 ft. H - 3606033 | Tractor Supply Company
You can order them by the kennel (5x10) or by individual panels

They have a thicker gauge steel panel that comes black powder coated for serious chewers/escape artists too that is more expensive, I looked at it and considered it but so far I've had no issues with lighter gauge steel. 
Tarter Heavy-Duty Welded Wire Kennel, 10 ft. W x 10 ft. L x 6 ft. H - 3606740 | Tractor Supply Company

Also just forgot to mention since the kennel was a bunny barn before - the walls are drywalled but are covered with tile board panels so they are very easy to clean, you can literally mop them.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks i may look into them later. hopefully we will get a bigger place some time in the future.
\Tile board panels is a great idea. I may have to add that in. Thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for the links, tile board is a good idea we were just gonna leave them drywalled and paint in there but that may be a better option .


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> thanks for the links, tile board is a good idea we were just gonna leave them drywalled and paint in there but that may be a better option .


Tile board stuff would be wonderful. Take it from me do NOT leave it dry walled and paint over it. I know typically your dogs aren't that gnarly, but you will be super surprised HOW gnarly they can be when you start keeping them all in one space. You need easy to clean walls and floors.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Multibull, I have to say I absolutely love your setup!! Angel, this looks like a great idea and I hope to have something like that one day. Best of luck to you getting yours set up and I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys ya I think the tile board will be good, we had the pups in the house in our extra room and I have seen what those lil brats did to the wall in there , speaking of that I think im fixing those holes today since I have nothing to do . The guys got a good starts yesterday half of the place is insulated and poly'd and drywall has started to go up on that half, still a ton to do though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol ya I told him he can have his man cave as long as he understands its the dog house as well ,lol. Fine with me if I dont have to deal with him and his buddys in the house anymore lol, I can lock them out of the house now bwahahaaha.


thats the BEST idea I have heard in a long time, lmao... Looking froward to seeing pics of what you decide 

I know pergo (thats the maker) comes in all kinds of material, google that kind of floor and you can see the options you have, and they click together so you dont have to worry if one piece gets gross, you can pop it out. (and my pup ran all over it and never got stuck on the parts the clip, its a good secure edge...

Global Home - Pergo - world leader in laminate flooring

How funny I just clicked on the link and it starts with a dog running around and the owner saying they names him pergo, after the one thing he could not destroy, their floors. lol that's a riot...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

multibull.. love the set up.. wish i could do something like that here.. woman wouldnt let me.. lol


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

multibull said:


> I don't have a truly indoor kennel setup although I do wish I did sometimes. Here's my indoor/outdoor setup.
> 
> The floor is rolled vinyl and I put down dog beds/blankets for them on the indoor part. I'm going to probably put rubber mats down at some point to make it softer for them and easy to pull up the mats and just spray them down.
> 
> ...


Dat is the hottest thing i ever seen i cant wait to do something like that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG look at these kennels , deff on the larger scale then what I need but they must have money to put this together. .:: ALABAMAIRONPITBULLS ::.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA lust love the pig hanging around in all the pictures above, lol..


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

angel when I bred we built a shed to do an indoor kennel set up for dogs that were not feeling well or when the weather was too cold... It was similar to multis but for the floor I used astro turf because you can drag it out clean it and replace it easily also we did real tile about four feet up the walls for those lovely boys that want to dig after pottying... Once every day the dogs got moved outside to those kennels and I just took a scrub brush and a hose with a bleach mix and cleaned... The trick to bleach is to make sure it's dry before putting the dogs back in and rinsing it real good... I would love another indoor setup and may use my third garage for one later... But good for you and good luck!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks sarge, ya we are looking into tile board or maybe tile for the sides of the walls , I know with the pups we had in the extra room they chewed the wall in there so dont want that happening out there.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

chewing through walls was a problem I had long ago with two dogs so even now I will do something they can't chew through... Nightmare and of course it always happens right after you've done all that work!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see it when it's done.Especially if you end up using tile for the walls.I would love to do something like that here.But I'm sure the husband wouldn't let me.And the next big project we're going to do here is building him a garage for him to work on cars and motorcycles.And I know he definitely wouldn't share that with the dogs.:rofl:


----------

